# Gmail anyone?



## Presbyrino (Oct 2, 2004)

I have two G-mail invites if anyone is interested. First two come, first two serve.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 6, 2004)

Anyone contact you yet?

If not my addy is [email protected]


----------



## Presbyrino (Oct 6, 2004)

Adam,

I just sent you an invite.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 6, 2004)

Thanks!

I appreciate it brother!


----------

